# Schlüchtern - Nikolaus-CTF 05 - So. 04.12.



## JPS (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi all   ,

das habe ich heute zufällig entdeckt.
Nikolaus - CTF 05 in Schlüchtern

Startzeit: 
Sonntag, 4. Dezember, 09:00h - 11:00h

Strecken:
Länge 26 km oder 46 km, überwiegend auf Wald- und Wirtschaftswegen. Höhenlagen von 200 bis 400m. Sie müssen zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Schnee und Eis rechnen! Verpflegung mit Bouillon, Tee, Schmalzbroten, Keksen und Bananen. 
Große Strecke mittelschwer bis schwer -  920Hm.
Kleine Strecke mittelschwer - ca. 500Hm

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich wohl mitfahren.

Gruß JPS


----------



## JPS (4. Dezember 2005)

So, kurzer Bericht.

Ich bin heute morgen um kurz nach 8.00 Uhr aufgewacht und es hat hier in Fulda ganz ordentlich geregnet. Reaktion: OK, Scheißwetter - Schlüchtern fällt aus und wieder hingelegt. 9.15 Uhr aufgestanden, kein Regen mehr, überlegt ... , Sachen zusammen gepackt, angezogen und um kurz nach 10.00 Uhr losgefahren. In Schlüchtern das Fahrrad aus dem Auto gepackt, fahrfertig gemacht und die Formalitäten (Startgeld) erledigt, um dann letztendlich zehn vor elf auf die Streckte zu gehen.
Die Strecke war ordenlich ausgeschildert, obwohl ich mir als Ortsfremder das ein oder andere zusätzliche Schild als Bestätigung des richtigen Weges gewünscht hätte; verfahren habe ich mich ausnahmsweise mal nicht. Durch das warme Wetter (fast 7°C) sind der Schnee und vor allem die wiederlichen Eisplatten auf den Wegen soweit weggetaut, so daß man ordentlich fahren konnte - der Boden war herrlich weich und matschig. Geregnet hat es aber zum Glück während der Tour nicht. Vom Profil her war es ein Ständiges auf und ab, ein paar schöne Trails waren auch dabei. Auf der Strecke waren zwei Verpflegungsstationen, die die Fahrer mit warmen Getränken, heißer Brühe, Keksen, Bananen und (für Sportler besonders gut) Fettebroten versorgt haben. Hierfür noch mal ein  Danke an die Helfer. Insgesamt waren es nach meinem Tacho 43 km (anstatt 46). Von den Höhenmetern kommt es mit den angegebenen 920 hm hin, zumindest dem Gefühl meiner Beine nach zu urteilen und meinem katastrophalen Durchschnitt von 16,03 km/h . Insgesamt hat mir die Tour viel Spaß gemacht. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

